# Minor Forum Upgrade



## PDX_Doug

Everybody,

Last night we did a maintenance upgrade on the forum software to fix a few bugs and such. One of the bugs that several people had brought to our attention was the inability to use the [Use Full Editor] button when trying to edit posts. It was an odd one, because it always worked for the Admin and Moderator accounts, but no one else. And it was a bug, not a permissions issue.

Anyway, that is fixed now, and everybody should have full access to that feature. One note though, the issue was a Java Script bug, and some browsers cache more JS than others, and the fix will not take place until that cache is cleared. If you are a windows user, you should be able to force that with a [Ctrl]+[F5] command. As a Mac user, I got around the issue by creating a new post, and then using the button on that. After doing so, I could then go back and the button would work on all older posts as well. Either way, it's a one time deal.

There are also a few other tweaks, including the return of the "Go to first unread post" button next to each thread in the index pages.

If you discover other tricks, please be sure to let us know.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan

Looks good Doug!

As always, thanks for keeping things running smoothly!


----------



## mswalt

Uh, computer nerd here, so please be patient......

When I'm replying to a PM, I can't see the PM I received anywhere while I'm typing my reply. It's kind of hard to reply to various points made in that PM while trying to do so if I can't see it.

Am I missing something?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mark,

It would seem that they messed with the PM's again, and not for the better. You probably noticed that when we did the big upgrade last Summer, the PM's became much more post like, and less E-mail like in how they worked and presented. I think there were technical reasons for this, and by making the change it opened the door for some enhancements.

Since that time, there have been two ways to reply to a PM. If you click on the big [Add Reply] button at the bottom of the page, you will not see any of the previous PM thread now. I believe you could before this latest upgrade, much the same as you can see a Topic Summary in a regular post. That seems to be gone now, and I will see if we can get it back.

The other way to reply, is to click the smaller [Reply] button that is within the message itself. When you do that, you will see the previous message - which will be repeated in your new message - and can follow along that way. Exactly the same as you can do in a regular post on the forum.

Personally, I like being able to see the previous messages in the thread as in the first example, and I will see if we can get those back.

Hope this helps in the meantime.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

PDX_Doug said:


> Mark,
> 
> It would seem that they messed with the PM's again, and not for the better. You probably noticed that when we did the big upgrade last Summer, the PM's became much more post like, and less E-mail like in how they worked and presented. I think there were technical reasons for this, and by making the change it opened the door for some enhancements.
> 
> Since that time, there have been two ways to reply to a PM. If you click on the big [Add Reply] button at the bottom of the page, you will not see any of the previous PM thread now. I believe you could before this latest upgrade, much the same as you can see a Topic Summary in a regular post. That seems to be gone now, and I will see if we can get it back.
> 
> The other way to reply, is to click the smaller [Reply] button that is within the message itself. When you do that, you will see the previous message - which will be repeated in your new message - and can follow along that way. Exactly the same as you can do in a regular post on the forum.
> 
> Personally, I like being able to see the previous messages in the thread as in the first example, and I will see if we can get those back.
> 
> Hope this helps in the meantime.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Like this, I guess. I'll try that the next time.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## hautevue

Sorry to be a pain, but I simply cannot find anywhere the instructions as to how to send a private message. I've spent 20 minutes clicking all over and give up. help?

regards,

hautevue


----------



## mike

if u click on the users name u will get thier info screen, on that screen is a line that reads send message


----------



## PDX_Doug

hautevue said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but I simply cannot find anywhere the instructions as to how to send a private message. I've spent 20 minutes clicking all over and give up. help?
> 
> regards,
> 
> hautevue


No worries!

Your PM controls, as well as most of the other functions you have personal control over as a member, are located in a drop-down menu in the upper right of all Outbackers pages. Just click anywhere in the bar that holds your screen name to open the menu. The PM center is now called "Messenger". See below...










Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Doug!!


----------

